# House Breaking Our Cockapoo



## SusanPellino (Nov 27, 2011)

Hi, we just got a new 11 week cockapoo last Sunday and are desparately trying to get the house breaking thing up and running. Problem is he does not poop 15 minutes after eating, it's more like anywhere from 1 to 2 hours!! And then he goes anywhere in the house!! HELP!! Any suggestions welcome. Also we have the puppy training pads right by the door to go out and he does use them for peeing (when he remembers) but the pooping is all over. Yikes!! I knew this would not be easy but don't know what to do!


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

First of all hi & welcome!
What poodle x cocker cross is your pup? & what colour?

Hmm toilet training can be picked up easier by some dogs than others, maybe take your dog out between half an hour & an hour after food, stand with your dog & try to use a command like 'wee wee' & 'poo poo' for what you want them to do, if they do as you say make a BIG fuss & treat lots  Hopefully this way your pup will see that going outside is a good thing & gets treats  (until they're no longer needed obviously).

Someone else may have some better advice, but that's all I can give you i'm afraid.
Would love to see some pictures of your pup


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

it is much easier once you get thme out walking. but if you keep a log of when he does toilet you will be able to tell when she will need to go. 

what are you feeding and how often are you feeding ?


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Does he poo in the garden at all?? If not put some of his poo outside and try to get him outside when you think he needs to go, every hour if need be. He should sniff about and if he has some of his poo out there already it will encourage him to go outside.
You could also try taking him out for a little walk when you want him to go as the action of walking about will prompt him to empty.
Try making most of the house inaccessable to him if possible to stop him sneaking off to go, if he is with you or somewhere close by you should be able to spot the signs of him needing to go.
Best of luck!


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

I'd definitely try a chart for wee time and poop time and watch the signs . When Cara needs a wee she sniffs the floor and pooptime she lifts and curves/bends her tail- time for a quick trip outside. We still have a chart for Cara and still keep it going now at 6 months - she rarely barks - to keep an eye on time because her signs for toilet time aren't always loud and clear.

Good luck xx


----------



## marzy (Aug 20, 2010)

let them eat then 15 mins later play outside with them ! a little exercise usually gets it going 
when he starts to poo...... we say poo poo over and over ..... when finished make big fuss then he ll associate that u want him to poo ..
you ll get there 
good luck 
xx 
marzy


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Buddy never followed the 15 min rule either ,i suppose it was eaiser as it was summer time when we got Buddy and i had the door open all the time.

I did follow a kind of rule which was i toke him in the garden every hour and said "go wee wee" it seemed to work ,you will always have the odd accident they're only babies.

I never had puppy pads in the house as didnt want him to think it was ok to go in the house .


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

we don't adhere to 15 min rule either


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

heehee neither does Vincent!
We just kept letting him outside every half hour/hour and then once he went we praised him so much, equally we shouted 'bad dog' if he pooped/tried to poop in the house. He soon got the message.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

The 15 mins after eating doesn't apply to us either! When we first got him he hardly seemed to go at all, so it was very difficult to predict. At 12 weeks, we've got to mostly first thing in the morning before eating, then usually during the evening and sometimes during the day also. He is also being fussy with meals at the moment so it changes around a bit. Like Ruth, we started by taking him out every 30mins -1 hour and when he performed just said the magic words - in our case - 'get busy!' and it started to work well after about 10 days and now after having him for a month haven't had any accidents for a while as he usually always goes to the back door, or I am usually keeping a very close eye for the signs!!


----------



## SusanPellino (Nov 27, 2011)

*Puppy Training my Cockapoo*

Hi All,
Thanks for the great tips on housebreaking. We're making some progress. I live in a townhome so i need to take him out on a leash. But I try first thing in the morning and he always pees pretty much where I put him. And then we do a 15 minute walk inthe AM before I go to work which also seems to help and at night. He's getting better - we do leave the puppy pads down for him at night and when we're gone for long hours because I just don't think it's fair to him. Making progress but it's definitely going to be slower with us because of our schedule.


----------

